# Your Opinion on PPD



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok, I have a question for you people. Before winning the 3930k/MB combo and buying the 1045t rig from Norton, I was averaging in the 9000 point range for my PPD. Since adding the 3930k (OC'ed to 4.3ghz) and the 1045t system, so far I'm only seeing about a 7k PPD average increase. Over the past three days with all systems fully spooled up, I'm only seeing a average of 16,277 PPD. I was expecting around 20k PPD. If a 2600k @ 4.5ghz and a 860 @ 3.15ghz will average 9k PPD, shouldn't the addition of the 1045t and 3930k @ 4.3ghz put me in the 19-20k range?


----------



## Norton (Mar 19, 2014)

You should be in that range when you're fully spooled up. The 3930k has only been going for 5 days so you may need up to an additional week to hit peak ppd. The 1045T rig looks like it giving you sporadic ppd- keep it running and it should stabilize at around 3k ppd.

   Swich to Linux and you'll get a 20-40% boost in ppd!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 19, 2014)

maybe I just haven't given it enough time. I know what's going on with the 1045 rig, had to get it located where it had a WIFI signal. But the 3930k as of the past few days is only matching my 2600k's PPD.

3930k-




2600k-


----------



## Norton (Mar 19, 2014)

ppd is still climbing on the 3930k so let it keep going until it stabilizes.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 19, 2014)

My 3930K running at stock usually only nets around 7-9K.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 19, 2014)

I would say your PPD is heading in the right direction





http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=637217


----------



## Arjai (Mar 22, 2014)

Patience, Peanut. Good things come to those prepared to wait for the best.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 22, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Patience, Peanut. Good things come to those prepared to wait for the best.



Yeah, I just didn't give everything enough time to get fully spooled up.





don't be jealous of my l33t photoshop skillz


----------



## Norton (Mar 22, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Yeah, I just didn't give everything enough time to get fully spooled up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That 3930k is doing great!


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 22, 2014)

@ BarbaricSoul

Glad to see the system rocking some great numbers.


----------

